# race



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

me and my friend raced (at the track) and he has a 300zx tt (auto) and i have my 300zx t (stick) and i beat him, i thought i would of gotten smoked, arent those cars supposed to be faster than the older ones.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> me and my friend raced (at the track) and he has a 300zx tt (auto) and i have my 300zx t (stick) and i beat him, i thought i would of gotten smoked, arent those cars supposed to be faster than the older ones.


 Might have been something wrong with his car. I don't know what your mods are , though. I have seen a 5-spd Z32 run 13.5-13.8 alll stock. The auto would be a touch slower. He may also have clogged cats , seems to be a typical problem happening to the older Z32s. I watched one auto Z32 with clogged cats run a 15.5 last I was at the track. We were looking at it in the pits and his engine had that stuffed up sound , kinda like a vacuum cleaner with a full bag.........


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

How much do you have done to your Z? Also the autos are not just a tad bit slower they are down 20hp to the manuals and the slushbox isn't all that great. With a good driver in a slightly modded Z31T an auto Z32TT will have some issues. But something has to be wrong with his car if you aren't running atleast 8-10psi with quite a few little bolt ons.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

all i have is the basics , intake and exhaust and a boost controller, i pushing 10psi at the track. but i am a good driver if i do say so myself. lol.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i think he was just being a puss and didnt want to push his car because i thought i would get smoked


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

With 10 lbs of boost and a good launch an auto might just be within your kill range. He must not have had a good launch though still.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> With 10 lbs of boost and a good launch an auto might just be within your kill range. He must not have had a good launch though still.


 Times run mid 13s to low 14s(14.2-14.3) on the stock TT Z32. The higher number is prolly for the auto cars. Considering I ran a 13.9 at 15 psi , I'd still say that the TT he raced was way sluggish , even for an auto.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i might have missed it but did you post the times you and your friend ran?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

1slowZ said:


> i might have missed it but did you post the times you and your friend ran?


It's called covering up for street racing lol. This way we don't scrutinize to much. :newbie:


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

lol


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I used to smoke BPU Z32 TT 5 spd cars all the time. I only spent $180 doing it too. Then again, a C5 vette was easy prey too. Stock turbo, non intercooled, stock fuel, and 16 psi. 6 months later, still ran like a champ, beating the crap out of head/cam 5.0 stangs. NEVER underestimate the power of a Z31 turbo.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> I used to smoke BPU Z32 TT 5 spd cars all the time. I only spent $180 doing it too. Then again, a C5 vette was easy prey too. Stock turbo, non intercooled, stock fuel, and 16 psi. 6 months later, still ran like a champ, beating the crap out of head/cam 5.0 stangs. NEVER underestimate the power of a Z31 turbo.


I don't recommend the 16 psi approach , and I was beating head/cam 5.0s at the track with less........


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Marc Z31 said:


> I used to smoke BPU Z32 TT 5 spd cars all the time. I only spent $180 doing it too. Then again, a C5 vette was easy prey too. Stock turbo, non intercooled, stock fuel, and 16 psi. 6 months later, still ran like a champ, beating the crap out of head/cam 5.0 stangs. NEVER underestimate the power of a Z31 turbo.


Really? Do you have any dyno charts or time slips? 16 psi on pumped gas with no IC? Hmmm... I would really like to know more?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Marc Z31 said:


> I used to smoke BPU Z32 TT 5 spd cars all the time. I only spent $180 doing it too. Then again, a C5 vette was easy prey too. Stock turbo, non intercooled, stock fuel, and 16 psi. 6 months later, still ran like a champ, beating the crap out of head/cam 5.0 stangs. NEVER underestimate the power of a Z31 turbo.


When my Z32 was BPU (JWT ECU, boost jets, 13.5 psi boost, POP charger and HKS exhaust), I ran [email protected], so your $180 Z31 was faster than that?

What sort of things did you do for $180?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Really? Do you have any dyno charts or time slips? 16 psi on pumped gas with no IC? Hmmm... I would really like to know more?


And on a totally stock fuel system , no less.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i thought the stock computer and injecters were only good to 12.5 psi


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> i thought the stock computer and injecters were only good to 12.5 psi


 Supposedly. I already proved that to be somewhat incorrect.  At this point the systems biggest limiting factor is the fuel pump. Get a higher capacity pump and I beleive it's possible to max out the turbo with no problems........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

pardon my ignorance, but what is "BPU"

and watch, itll be something I know and Im going to feel really stupid.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> pardon my ignorance, but what is "BPU"
> 
> and watch, itll be something I know and Im going to feel really stupid.


BPU is Supra talk for basic bolt on's.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> pardon my ignorance, but what is "BPU"
> 
> and watch, itll be something I know and Im going to feel really stupid.


Basic Performance Upgrades


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ahhh so now I know in all the supra mags what the hell they are saying "BPU" your not the only one Todd. I thought it might be a different measure of power. like BHP WHP FHP


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

My bolt on stang ran 8.80s. It had E7te(stock) heads with oversize valves, stock cam, shorties, crank pulley, glasspacks. Otherwise it was stock with 3.08 gears. 

Some stangs are old and slow. Some are simply not.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I had intake/lack of exhaust, boost controller, FMU, TB, E-fan, BOV, weight mods (no A/C, PS, exhaust, spare,sound deadening, heat shields, and some other crap I found) and a 12.9 @ 108. It's no 8, but fuckin A, for $180 I had in it, it ran like a sonofabitch. When I put it on the hose, it really opened up. I bet I could have cut a 12.4 with the 85 jets (NX wet kit).

REMEMBER... the T3 loses efficiency at 12.5 psi, but you will still make more power with more boost... just a lot of heat with that. The older VG30ET's (non W-series) had 7.8:1 CR, so you can get away with more than you would think as far as boost levels go.

Also remember the Z32 weighs about 600 pounds more than an earlier Z31. Factory weight was about 3000 (less than that in 84).

A lot of cobras and vettes were as surprised as I was. The engine had 160K on it, and it lasted another 6 months of HARD abuse before it popped a heater hose, and I dicided to swap the new setup in. I think it was trying to say that it was tired. I only ran it this way because I had a fresh engine ready to swap.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

lovemysan said:


> My bolt on stang ran 8.80s. It had E7te(stock) heads with oversize valves, stock cam, shorties, crank pulley, glasspacks. Otherwise it was stock with 3.08 gears.
> 
> Some stangs are old and slow. Some are simply not.


 Umm 8.80's where..... in the 1/8th? No stang with only pulleys, shorties and glasspacks is gonna run 8s in the 1/4, I'm sorry. 8s in the 1/8 puts you at about between 15s and 14s in the 1/4, maybe 13s depending on trap speed.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

no no it was the 1/8th. It was jackson dragway, west tn. It works out to around 13.6 to 13.8 in the quarter


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

lovemysan said:


> no no it was the 1/8th. It was jackson dragway, west tn. It works out to around 13.6 to 13.8 in the quarter


 I suspect we'd be pretty much even depending on the track condtions. However, I have a big advantage up _here _ at 5500 feet, I've even witnessed C5s run a 15.02 here.


----------

